# OKCpedia > Restaurants & Bars >  Classen Grill

## Pete

The new owners of this property told me the first priority is getting Classen Grill renovated (pictured below and well underway) and reopened with the new operators.

Then, they will turn their attention to the Donnay Building.  I know these guys will do a great job and look forward to watching everything unfold.  It's painful to see the current state of things but it seems all the right elements are finally in place.

----------


## 5alive

Sidewalks and parking lots need replacing

----------


## Pete

Building permitt application shows they plan to convert the empty lot into parking, completely redo the existing parking area, and add a patio out front.  Braum's still owns that small house between the Donay Building and the new parking area.

----------


## Pete

Classen Grill is coming along.

The new operators (owners of Sunnyside Diner) told me they plan to open this spring; there will be a small patio out front.

----------


## ManAboutTown

I first ate at Classen Grill in the early-to-mid '80s when it was owned by Tupper and Linda Patnode. She was active in the local live theater scene and he was quite the character. That place was great back in the day and I'm hoping the new proprietors will return it to its former glory.

----------

